# my clock keeps changing



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

windows 7 ultimate. the clock is wrong every time i boot up. wth is up with that ?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Replace the battery on the mother-board.

"RF"


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

rossfingal said:


> Replace the battery on the mother-board.
> 
> "RF"


your close to me, can you come do it :laughing:

if i decide to just leave it ( i have a clock on the TV), will it cause any other issues ?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

No, it "probably", will not be an immediate problem.
It can indicate, the battery is losing it's ability to hold a charge.
If the problem is the battery - there may come a time -
the computer will not "boot". 

rossfingal

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx. oddly enough, the clock has been keeping time that last few boots. hmmmm


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

That's good!
However, a computer, battery that's losing it's ability to hold a charge -
quite often can be intermittent.

"RF"


----------



## wrongdave (Dec 19, 2012)

Are you multi-booting with another operating system.?
Just thought I would mention this since I ran into an issue a while back where linux (ubuntu) was changing the system clock whenever I booted into it, so when I booted back into windows it was wrong (I think by 1 hour). That one was tricky to figure out. Had to change something in ubuntu to fix it (I don't recall the specific setting, but it wasn't too hard to find once I new what was happening). 

Otherwise, the mobo battery could be the cause, though I was under the impression that modern mobos didn't completely power down even when shut down.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

no multi boot. and it is still keeping time.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Modern "mobos" don't completely "shut down" -
they have a battery.
The battery keeps the "BIOS/CMOS" info intact - so the computer can "Boot" - without the need for some type of boot disc.
(that's a "rough" explanation)

Yeah - I've got Multi-boot computers -
seen the same thing with the clock.
It can change.

"RF"

Something else to consider -
If you do open up the computer case - to change or touch anything -
Unplug the computer - hold the "power-on" button down for 30 seconds -
Ground yourself to the case on the power-supply
(Or use a "anti-static" strap!)
Static electricity, can destroy sensitive computer components!!


----------



## whiskers (Apr 16, 2011)

How wrong is the clock? Is it always off by the same amount? Off by exactly n hours? Or is it just random minutes?

If you don't cut power to your computer completely (yank it out of the wall), then the motherboard battery doesn't matter - it's only there for the moments when the machine fully loses power.

Click on the time in the lower right corner of the screen, you should see a calendar pop up. Choose "change time and date settings". Is your time zone correct? Now click on the"Internet Time" tab - is your machine set to synchronize with time.windows.com?

If those are correct, then there's another reason, obviously. COULD be some malware changing your clock, but not very likely.


----------

